
Python Performance Matches Julia's - javinpaul
https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/jfp/entry/Python_Meets_Julia_Micro_Performance?lang=en
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10735840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10735840)

